
Overcoming Catastrophic Forgetting in Neural Networks - RSchaeffer
http://rylanschaeffer.github.io/content/research/overcoming_catastrophic_forgetting/main.html
======
itchyjunk
Great, understood a lot more than I had from the DeepMinds paper alone.
Thought the mathematics was slightly beyond me, I got the gist of it still.
Although this was talking about reinforcement learning in Atari, I was
wondering if its works for other domain as well? supervised, unsupervised etc.
If it does and say you have sparse data for task B but rich data for task A.
Is this saying training first on A than transfer learning B makes it perform
better on B? (As I type it, it's sounding like semi-supervised but it's not
what I am trying to ask. :P) P.S: Pictures helped.

~~~
fnbr
It would probably depend on how closely related the tasks are.

For instance, there's been a few papers talking about "transfer learning"
where a network is trained on video data for the equivalent of tens of
thousands of hours, and then used to control a robot (where the robot's inputs
are partly from video). The pre-lesrned weights help significantly, as you'd
imagine.

In another sense, it's often useful to use a pretrained network as the input
to your model (so you'd run the images through another network that outputs a
simplified representation of the images, and then run a second model on that).
That's currently quite useful; I could see something like that being super
useful here. Train on one task with lots of data, and then switch to something
similar with less data.

------
blueyes
Overcoming catastrophic forgetting is a genuine step toward strong AI.

~~~
ianai
Is anyone trying to combine networks? Ie two camera feeds, audio feeds, some
ability to interact with surroundings (like hands or wheels)? I have a hunch
having something to interact with and sense is necessary for consciousness.

~~~
superflyguy
Stephen Hawking doesn't have consciousness?

~~~
srtjstjsj
Stephen Hawking interacts with his surroundings

------
mijoharas
Mathjax appears to be broken if you use https everywhere or just visit with
https[0]. Just a note to RSchaeffer. Nice article.

[0]
[https://rylanschaeffer.github.io/content/research/overcoming...](https://rylanschaeffer.github.io/content/research/overcoming_catastrophic_forgetting/main.html)

------
srtjstjsj
How does this compare, intuitively, to "short-term -> long-term memory
transfer", where learned skills are stored in a subset of the neural network,
and non-core details are forgotten?

------
tungstenoyd
Someone should consider hiring this young man.

